# Satan's Change of Strategy



## greenbaggins (Apr 4, 2019)

On the GB.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 4, 2019)

This was very good, and sobering. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2019)

Revelation 13:17 is coming true pretty literally today:

"no one could buy or sell unless he had the mark - the name of the beast or the number of its name."

Unpopular or Un-PC opinions and Christian and conservative voices are being blocked or de-platformed or de-prioritized on the web, and in Europe you cannot even share memes.

Reading Romans 1 will soon be a hate-crime and may already be.

Today they are coming for Alex Jones. Tomorrow they may be coming for you!

And all this happens while Christians overseas are literally being murdered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 5, 2019)

Interesting. Is he saying entertainment driven church is no longer working? In our area it's bigger than ever. A new one going up right now that holds 1,000 people. Maybe I'm reading this wrong.


----------



## TheInquirer (Apr 5, 2019)

I think the imagery of the beast and its use of political power, violence and the whore of Babylon using seduction in Revelation tell us that these tactics have, and will, exist throughout the church age. There is more of an opening for direct attack now that a common Christian worldview has been eroded in our society and the wicked can get away with it in some places.

I wouldn't see it as much of a change in strategy as more of an opportunity. The seduction and entertainment is still working quite well.


----------



## KMK (Apr 5, 2019)

"The only remaining question is this: are we willing to pay the price? The price will be necessary. Churches need to plan on losing their luxurious tax-exempt status. Pastors need to plan on doing jail time, for they will not typically be able to afford the fees."

Taxes and jail time are one thing; being willing to lose custody of your children is another. Liberal universities have pumped CPS full of liberal social workers suspicious of 'conservative christian family values'. Not much stands in the way of them and your children as it is, let alone if things like the Equity Act make it into law.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Matthew Henry:

Hebrews 13:3 - "Remember them that are in bonds, as bound with them; and them which suffer adversity, as being yourselves also in the body. "
----------
Here observe,
1. The duty—to remember those that are in bonds and in adversity. (1.) God often orders it so that while some Christians and churches are in adversity others enjoy peace and liberty. All are not called at the same time to resist unto blood. (2.) Those that are themselves at liberty must sympathize with those that are in bonds and adversity, as if they were bound with them in the same chain: they must fell the sufferings of their brethren.

2. The reason of the duty: As being yourselves in the body; not only in the body natural, and so liable to the like sufferings, and you should sympathize with them now that others may sympathize with you when your time of trial comes; but in the same mystical body, under the same head, and if one member suffer all the rest suffer with it, 1 Co. 12:26. It would be unnatural in Christians not to bear each other’s burdens.
----------

I've had some repenting to do after reading your blog, Rev Lane. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 7, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Interesting. Is he saying entertainment driven church is no longer working? In our area it's bigger than ever. A new one going up right now that holds 1,000 people. Maybe I'm reading this wrong.



I tend to speak in generalities, Ryan. There are, of course, exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Interesting. Is he saying entertainment driven church is no longer working? In our area it's bigger than ever. A new one going up right now that holds 1,000 people. Maybe I'm reading this wrong.



First, I wouldn't consider a room that seats 1000 to be very large. We bought a Baptist church built in the 1950s with the main auditorium in that size range. 

Second, it was ten or more years ago that I heard about contemporary 'worship' having peaked, with a resurgence in liturgical.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 7, 2019)

Edward said:


> First, I wouldn't consider a room that seats 1000 to be very large.


Yes but you’re a Texan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2019)

Edward said:


> Second, it was ten or more years ago that I heard about contemporary 'worship' having peaked, with a resurgence in liturgical.



Overall, I don't really think that can be substantiated unless certain emergent circles are in view. The people telling those stories do so generally because 1) They have gotten into "liturgy," which has wildly different connotations and understandings depending on who you're talking to, or 2) They know one or two people who have. Quite often, churches that have gotten into "liturgy" also have "contemporary worship."

Try to get rid of the praise band in most evangelical churches and bring in a choir and an organ and see what happens.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 8, 2019)

Excellent writing sir.


----------

